# Killer disease, Dogs and protecting them.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone taking their dog to the Med needs to read this. I am sure many people already know but some clearly do not, Alan.

http://www.ourdogs.co.uk/News/2003/September2003/News050903/canine.htm


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi that is why I started the topic which is now a sticky at the top of the forum
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-44690-0.html it might be a good idea for you to add a link to the topic you have found there :wink: any info that we can gather together on the one link would be a good thing to do for those reading, rather than lots of seperate topics that tend to get lost in the course of time.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Briarose, I did not see the sticky, sorry for any duplication. I because several people had been saying their dogs had been fine, they clearly did not know. Can I add the link or does the author need to do it, Alan.


----------

